# Next step up from Mazzer Mini E model A



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I bought the Mazzer Mini E model A to get me started, but an end of year bonus gives me the opportunity to buy a better grinder to suit my ECM Synchronika.

Would a Caedo E37s be a good next step, or is there something better worth considering?

I drink mainly medium or light roast espresso and also milk based drinks, so if I understand correctly flat burrs will suit me best.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Ceado is deemed to be a very good grinder.

As for flat v coni I personally think there are many variables to consider in conjunction with the shape of the burrs.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah big step on - much bigger burrs


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.

It is tempting to buy a new grinder, but I only want to do this once (or the wife will kill me!).

I am tempted to go for a Niche after everything I have read about it, but I still have my doubts.

Apart from the Ceado E37s, is there anything else worth considering in a similar price range.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Theres loads of grinders out there worth considering.

Budget, space restrictions, single dosing/doser/doserless and aesthetics will be considerations. I guess youre sticking with doserless so that narrows down the choice.

Theres lots of happy Ceado users on here, along with lots of happy users of other manufacturers grinders.

If you only want to change the grinder once, or at least stick with the new grinder for some time, will you be happy with the Ceado or are there other grinders that you would be hankering for ?


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't have a hankering for any particular grinder.

There are no real height restrictions. I just want something that will get me the best out of my coffee, so I was looking at the biggest burrs possible.

The idea is to get a better grinder to make the most of my Synchronika.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

E37s will be a great match - as would a comparative compak eg e8


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I am struggling to find a Caedo dealer in France. I have e-mailed them and am waiting for a response.

Out of interest, is the Nuova Simonelli Mythis Basic any good, or do you need to go up the Mythos food chain to get a decent model?

How would this compare with an E37s? I think I would still prefer a second hand grinder, but if I can't find one I will start looking for something new.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Due to the retention issues, I have pretty much written off the conical grinders.

I think it now boils down to a Mythos Basic, Olympus 75E or E37s. The first two I can buy in France.

I am struggling to find anything decent second hand in the local area, so I may have to go new, unless someone here has a Ceado E37s they want to sell on?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Compak E8 OD?


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

I think that the fixed upper burr of the Ceado E37s is drawing me in....

The Mythos basic has a huge hopper, that will look out of place in my kitchen.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just get a chopped down hopper for a mythos


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

That is an extra £120.

Is the Mythos a better grinder, that is worth the investment?


----------



## ewancrallan (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello @CageyH

'Fraid I don't have much to add in terms of your question... I have a Mazzer Super Jolly which i love, but I always wanted the Mini E

... Are you thinking of selling your mazzer mini E, by any chance? Please say yes?!! I would love to pick one up from a careful owner

Ewan


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

When I get my hands on a Mythos, quite possibly, yes.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

It seems that the original hopper is damaged, and has been glued together, so a new hopper will be on the shopping list.

I should also be getting a reduction on the price, but I am waiting for an invoice to arrive with the details before I commit to the Mythos.


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Well, I got additional details and pictures. It is not in great condition.

The guy then proceeded to add 20% to the price (which was not marked in the advert) so I have told him I am no longer interested.

The Nuova Simonelli agent in France has also not responded to my mail enquiring about the shorter hopper, so another reason not to go for the grinder.

I also sense that Mrs H was not happy about the proposal of a commercial grinder in the house, so I have a bit more work to do...


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Have you seen the Mythos for sale in the for sale section, will post the link shortly


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

@dfk41 had this for sale but its gone now??


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jerbla said:


> @dfk41 had this for sale but its gone now??


It sold 2 days ago.


----------



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Not surprised I must say, never mind thought I was making a connection...


----------

